# How to plant Marsilea crenata?



## creg (18 Jan 2012)

do i have to plant each individual stem (which would take ages) or plant in clumps?

not sure whether to trim it either


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jan 2012)

If you have patience and want to improve coverage more quickly then consider individual planting.

If you have lots and can't be bothered then plant in clumps, but try to split them somewhat, say 1cm portions.

Prune back right away and this will promote new submerged-form growth.


----------



## creg (18 Jan 2012)

thanks george. Ive already planted in clumps but tommorow i will uproot, trim and attempt to plant each stem until my patienece runs out


----------

